# Westbound Sunset Limited from El paso



## david (Apr 30, 2016)

I will be travelling in sleeper on the Sunset Limited from El paso to Los Angeles. If the train leaves on time at 147 will I still get lunch in the diner. Is the El Paso station airconditioned since I know it is an old historic building and is there anyplace to get food if the train is running late. This is my last trip under the old zone reward system. I am travelling in a bedroom from El Paso to Wolf Point and then bought a roomette from Wolf Point to Chicago


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice trip! I did this trip in both directions under the old AGR "Loophole" system. Remember to take advantage of the Metro Lounge in LAX and eat @ Philippe. If you're on time into PDX before catching #28 visit the Nice Metro Lounge there also.

Lunch will be over when #1/#421 arrives into ELP.

The Burrito Lady sells delicious,bargain priced Huge Green Chili Burritos outside the Station ( they used to let her sell them on the Platform till some stick in their arse type stopped this!) FYI: The vending machine in the breakroom inside the Station sells Coke products if you don't care for Pepsi such is served on Amtrak.

There are a couple of fancy hotels with expensive cafes around the Station and also lots of taquerias and mom and pop type eateries, but the Burritos can't be beat!

DON'T cross the border to Juarez no matter what the media says, it's still a hell hole!

The historic Union Station is the Headquarters for El Paso's Transit Agency so it is Air Conditioned.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Apr 30, 2016)

The green chilies are no doubt from the town of Hatch, some miles up the river, which the universe has determined to be the best place in the whole world to grow this variety. Don't worry, they are chilies, and will tickle your tongue, but you can handle it. They aren't fiery hot.

The station was designed by architect Daniel Burnham, better known for Union Station in D.C.

Don't go to Juarez. If you have a little time to tour El Paso, drive thru the campus of the Univ of Texas at El Paso, UTEP. It is a unique collection of Bhutanese-style buildings, modeled on the monastery-fortresses of that Asian mountain kingdom. And do take Scenic Drive along the edge of Franklin Mountain, for a fine view of the two cities. The Magoffin Home State Historical Park tells frontier history in an 1875 adobe home.

If you really prefer to walk, follow around the Convention Center to the venerable Camino Real hotel, and stop in to see its fine stained glass dome over the bar. You don't have to buy a drink -- but you can. Then across the street, the Museum features a fine display of Southwestern Art, with Tom Lea and other painters. A little further on is the historic San Jacinto Plaza, under repair for like forever. Many fine downtown buildings from the 1910s-20s-30s by noted architect Henry Trost.


----------



## shelzp (Apr 30, 2016)

I was in El Paso about about six weeks ago and the burrito lady was back on the platform. My car attendant was recommending her to passengers.


----------

